# dogs in residence hotels



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

My husband and I are moving to Dubai with our two dogs--and may need temporary residence before we can move into a villa--
But I've been emailing and can't find any hotel residences that will accept pets--
Does anyone know of a temporary residence that accepts pets?
or is this forbidden by Dubai law?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I may be wrong but most hotel apartments will only accept guide dogs. It may be worth asking the hotel though at the time of making your booking but I personally have not seen any hotel apartments that will accept pets of any kind.

I would advise that you leave them at a local kennel until you are able to secure a villa - there is some info about this somewhere on the forum; you should be able to locate this if you do a search. Even when you move to a villa, please ensure that your landlord is happy for you to keep pets. As far as I am aware, if you are in a villa, landlords tend to be a bit more flexible but it better to ascertain the facts before signing the lease.


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks, Maz
your reply bears out what I'm finding.
I know dogs are regarded differently there than in my NJ household-- just wondered if there was an obvious choice I'd missed!


----------



## nero159 (Nov 24, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> thanks, Maz
> your reply bears out what I'm finding.
> I know dogs are regarded differently there than in my NJ household-- just wondered if there was an obvious choice I'd missed!


So what did you finally do ? Did you find a temporary apartment ? We will be in a similar situation next March, moving in to Dubai with our kids and dog.

nero159


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

nero159 said:


> So what did you finally do ? Did you find a temporary apartment ? We will be in a similar situation next March, moving in to Dubai with our kids and dog.
> 
> nero159


We divided our arrivals, my husband came at the beginning of Octoberand stayed at a residence hotel in the Greens. I came at the end of October, after he'd nailed down a villa in Springs.

A valuable tip I learned a little late, the dogs had to be rabies vaccinated NO MORE than one year before and NO LESS than 4 weeks before entry to UAE. That little detail kept me waiting 4 weeks longer to arrive than I'd planned. 

Good Luck!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I really miss having dogs. I live in a flat that allows pets but I can't afford a pet at the moment.
If anyone has small pets I'd be happy to offer my pet-sitting services for a small fee of course.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm hoping to bring my cats out in the New Year so I may just take you up on that pet sitting offer!!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> I'm hoping to bring my cats out in the New Year so I may just take you up on that pet sitting offer!!


That's fine. I don't discriminate against felines even if they claw the furniture. (The furniture isn't mine anyway, tis the landlord's.)


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just got back from Korea and they have other views about dogs lol... it really is a 'dogs life' living here in the summer and must be hard for dogs to survive, I thought about having a pet dog but thought again when you feel the heat of summer, unless they are small lap dogs then personally I think its not fair on the dog to be cooped up in an apartment. I do appreciate they are mans best friend but to subjecting them to this harsh environment just doesnt demonstrate a friend to me. sorry I'd be reluctant to bring them..


----------



## melm1972 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello, we are awaiting our final offer from HR and will be bringing our dog from the US with us. I expressed my concern about the heat with my vet and he didn't seem too concerned, his response was you'll go out do your business and limit the time outside during the peak hours. He also reminded me that our dogs do not stay outside in the dead of winter when it is 40 below, again in and out to do their business.
I do have a question about cost to bring your dog over, who did you use as a transportation service and was it a good experience? Thanks


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

melm1972 said:


> Hello, we are awaiting our final offer from HR and will be bringing our dog from the US with us. I expressed my concern about the heat with my vet and he didn't seem too concerned, his response was you'll go out do your business and limit the time outside during the peak hours. He also reminded me that our dogs do not stay outside in the dead of winter when it is 40 below, again in and out to do their business.
> I do have a question about cost to bring your dog over, who did you use as a transportation service and was it a good experience? Thanks


we researched a few services and settled on PetRelocation.com out of Texas. They had the best reputation that we could tell. 

My experience was very good with them--they were professional, knowledgeable and honest-- they replied to my emails quickly, answered all my questions patiently no matter how many times I called, and gave good hand-holding. Their follow up was good too. It was not cheap, but another service without as good a rep was even more expensive. At the end of it all, the dogs were picked up by someone who seemed like they cared, and delivered by someone who seemed like they cared. All of my contact with petrelocation.com was with people who seemed to genuinely care. 

for two largeish dogs (63lbs and 70lbs) from jfk to dubai, just under $7000 total.


----------



## melm1972 (Nov 11, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> we researched a few services and settled on PetRelocation.com out of Texas. They had the best reputation that we could tell.
> 
> My experience was very good with them--they were professional, knowledgeable and honest-- they replied to my emails quickly, answered all my questions patiently no matter how many times I called, and gave good hand-holding. Their follow up was good too. It was not cheap, but another service without as good a rep was even more expensive. At the end of it all, the dogs were picked up by someone who seemed like they cared, and delivered by someone who seemed like they cared. All of my contact with petrelocation.com was with people who seemed to genuinely care.
> 
> for two largeish dogs (63lbs and 70lbs) from jfk to dubai, just under $7000 total.


Thanks, that answers alot. I looked into the same service but did not call them as I mentioned we are still negotiating his offer. We should know within a day or two.
Good Luck.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> I really miss having dogs. I live in a flat that allows pets but I can't afford a pet at the moment.
> If anyone has small pets I'd be happy to offer my pet-sitting services for a small fee of course.


you sound like me I miss my dog! Rocko the Staffie, what a character


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> you sound like me I miss my dog! Rocko the Staffie, what a character


I'm friends with a couple here who adopted "desert dogs"--some sort of Saluki/shephard cross-- when they were 6wks old. Now its a year and a half later, they love their two characters/dogs. so I'm wondering, why not make great memories with a new doggie!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree I'd love to, it is a great idea but I'm a little reluctant because of the committment doggy sitting sounds like an option though. A mother cat found her way into my courtyard about 2 weeks ago and I was so excited she had three kittens but I had to leave it to the neighbours to feed while I'm out on hols. I know I wouldn't mind doing that for someone but their is always the chance you might not find someone to do it for you. I think mans best friend is a bigger commitment and more of an inconvenience for neighbours.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm dying to bring my 2 cats over but can't help thinking it's just a bit selfish. They're staying with my best friend at the moment in the Welsh countryside, having lots of adventures with their 2 kittens, 2 dogs, 3 horses, numerous chickens ducks rabbits guinea pigs etc. would it really be fair to coop them up in a flat on their own all day? I miss them dreadfully but am thinking they would probably have a better life where they are or with another family in the British countryside....


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes I know what you mean my dog is so happy staying with friends of ours who have a staffie too, which they bought because they loved our Rocko so much, They love him and look after him so well


----------



## melm1972 (Nov 11, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> I'm friends with a couple here who adopted "desert dogs"--some sort of Saluki/shephard cross-- when they were 6wks old. Now its a year and a half later, they love their two characters/dogs. so I'm wondering, why not make great memories with a new doggie!


I could not imagine having to leave my dog behind. I agree with the adoption of dogs however he is truly a part of the family. I may look into adopting another once we are settled in as he would love to have a companion to keep company. I have pondered dog sitting once I am over there as I do it for friends in the US and before my husbands job opportunity came along I was thinking of starting a Pet Nanny business. Maybe Pet Nannies UAE??????


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh and one of us is a tight arse and its not me. But he sure loves our dog as well and our friends actually had my husband staying with them for 18mths and say having the dog isn't much difference, they love him to bits. He has lots of company, human, and a 4 legged mate tokeep him company


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

I have read that dogs are distinctly Pack animals-- which to me explains their stress when they are kennelled--the need to train them its okay when you leave them, you are coming back-- and why my lab was so happy to have her own "little brother" when we adopted the boy dog (foxhound mix). I would be deeply sad if I ever HAD to let my doggies go, but if they went with a joyous pack, I could remember its a happy thing for them. 

I have heard there's a "rent-a-doggie" service in Manhattan that is NOT good for dogs psyches--they can't figure who their pack is, and why they keep getting traded off to different "pack members" so to speak.

I know the summer will be tough on my beasts, but a friend wouldn't leave a friend behind, and even if I could place them somewhere together, my first choice is to have them with us. Besides, maybe by summer this town will find a doggie pool they can wade and swim in. All the real estate getting left behind, there has to be an unused pool somewhere--POOL PARTY!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

It's always a comfort to share others experiences before making our decisions thats what this forum is all about .


----------

